# Simplicity Signature Pro Updates



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like Simplicity has updated the lighting and the chute-deflector control switch for the 2018-19 Signature Pro line. The line also has dual trigger steering. I'm not sure if the 2017's had the dual trigger or not. The chute control switch is a 3rd generation switch and looks like it should be very moisture resistant. http://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en_us/product-catalog/snow-blowers/signature-pro-professional-duty.html If you are looking at heavy duty pro quality, non hydro machines, then put the Signature Pro's on your list.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

still looks to have a 12 inch impeller thats a fail for 1899 imo


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

1132le said:


> still looks to have a 12 inch impeller thats a fail for 1899 imo


I think the Signature Pro chassis, (bucket) would need to change to accommodate a larger impeller. However the P1724 model still packs some punch with the Briggs & Stratton 1650 Professional Series™ Snow engine *420cc *in a 24" width unit.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Zavie said:


> I think the Signature Pro chassis, (bucket) would need to change to accommodate a larger impeller. However the P1724 model still packs some punch with the Briggs & Stratton 1650 Professional Series™ Snow engine *420cc *in a 24" width unit.



for 2800 bucks
not a hydro and a small bucket
that comparable to the 1400 buck ariens 24 sho that has more torque by a lil
how is the simplicity worth 2800 vs 1400 on sale 1499 not on sale 24 sho?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow, 24" and 420cc must be a monster! My 24" is 318cc OHV, and I have no complaints. I hope they have the impeller and augers RPM cranked up, to take advantage of that power.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The P1724 (1696927) lists for $1899.00 US. The $2800.00 you are seeing is the price in Canadian dollars. Look at the abbreviation just above the $2800 and you will see "CAN MAP". 
Now back to my point, does anyone else have 420cc in a heavy duty chassis in a 24" width?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> Wow, 24" and 420cc must be a monster! My 24" is 318cc OHV, and I have no complaints. I hope they have the impeller and augers RPM cranked up, to take advantage of that power.


That's my point, it's one of the few on the market that can wear the name "professional".


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

looks like its rated at 16.50 ft lbs for 420 cc
the 24 sho is 17 ft lbs for 369 cc
based on there specs the ariens sho has slightly more power
imo the 24 sho should be 1300
i would never pay 1899 for a 24 bucket
or 1499 for the ariens sho 24
28 sho just likes to nice for 1249 with 15 ft lbs and hi speed impeller


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

nice intake height and the electric chite is nice


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

It is nice to see that this year Toro and Simplicity have improved their 2-stage snow blowers. I think both companies are now much better positioned to compete against Ariens. This is a good thing as now all 3 brands are now “arguably” closely matched. Ultimately the consumer wins by getting a better product for their hard earned money. These are all good machines.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> It is nice to see that this year Toro and Simplicity have improved their 2-stage snow blowers. I think both companies are now much better positioned to compete against Ariens. This is a good thing as now all 3 brands are now “arguably” closely matched. Ultimately the consumer wins by getting a better product for their hard earned money. These are all good machines.


I like all 3 brands a lot. Sometimes it comes down to your local dealer and how they treat their customers.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

The Signature Pro line is still very similar to the one I used as a kid in the late 80's. They are very stout machines. Dealers are getting few and far between though, and I really loathe electric chute controls. Completely unnecessary cost and complexity for something that is pretty much guaranteed to fail at some point and put you in a bind. They evidently help sell them though.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Agreed on that. 

Can't imagine any of the late 80's units still having working electric chute controls if they were equipped with them. 

But they sure are nice when working

(neighbor has one, its sweet)


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> Agreed on that.
> 
> ...



Right, sorry about that, didn't mean to imply my dad's had electric control. It did have a differential though, which worked seamlessly enough that I was surprised when I bought my Ariens that it was so much harder to handle. I didn't know any different at the time.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I haven't gotten to use electric chute controls, they sound nice. But it does touch on what seems like a valid concern, of how long will those motors and gearboxes last? Exposed to water, possibly stored outdoors. 

My current blower is "only" 18 years old. But I'd be getting nervous about electric controls before then. And certainly for machines 20+ years old. 

A lot of these machines are used for a long time. The electric chute controls sound cool, but I think I'd still prefer manual. I might be singing a different tune if I'd gotten to try them, of course.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

It is a shame only Honda and Simplicity offer the electric controls as they are way cool and extremely convenient allowing the operator to keep both hands on the machine. I now have eight late model Simplicity machines under my purview and in two years doing commercial service only one failure of a switch.:smile2: These machines are run hard and put away frozen in the back of a truck or site trailer. 



Some folks like to cite impeller-auger statistics RPM and on and on. Fact is these clear and throw just fine unless one wants to race their snow machine. At a safe and comfortable clearing speed all machines throw basically the same amount of snow and do the job year after year. I have seen the videos of guys trying to turn at the EOD in the high speed range and it is downright funny seeing the feet shuffle hanging on for dear life swinging it around.:grin:


Perhaps the impeller size mindset could sanction snow blower races where an inch or two might be an advantage at 6 MPH speeds.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> It is a shame only Honda and Simplicity offer the electric controls as they are way cool and extremely convenient allowing the operator to keep both hands on the machine. I now have eight late model Simplicity machines under my purview and in two years doing commercial service only one failure of a switch.:smile2: These machines are run hard and put away frozen in the back of a truck or site trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be one of the ones you speak of mr driver
Iam frugal i just want the best specs for money spent dont see anything wrong with that do you?
honda has shown with tighter drum and higher engine speeds and impeller rpm even with a smaller 12 inch impeller there 270 cc out throw the ariens pros that have bigger engines and larger impeller stands to reason then that those things that honda has over ariens specs must be better
which leads me to and impeller kit check higher engine rpm 300 check impeller up to 1111 sorta check not like honda 1350 414 cc 20 ft lbs engine check that allows me to place the snow where i need to

In my case i need to be able to throw the snow as far as possible as the wind blows across my driveway and the house next door i try not blow snow on there property so 60 feet gets it across the street or over both of there fences to land on the side walk 55 feet plus
there are 3 things i wish my machine had
23.5 bucket height i intend to mod mine to make it that
16 rakes need the pro series for that
the electric chute like simplicity has with the switch right by the controls thats a killer feature
simplicity toro ariens hoinda all good machines
simplicity is alot more money for leess specs toro was right with them untill they came out with the new 1428 for 2200 thats a nice machine
Dont see how anyone can say ariens doesnt have the best specs for the money over any brand
My machine now that i paid 900 for used now has better specs then a 28 pro other then the 23.5 bucket height and 16 inch rakes
more power is good thing
bigger impeller is good thing
higher impeller speed is good thing
tighter drum is good thing
electric chute is a good thing
hydro is a good thing
tracks are a good thing
heated grips are a good thing
autoturn is a good thing in my case
electric start is a good thing
battery start is a good thing
impeller kits are a good thing
hr meters tachs are a good thing

only spending 900 and getting almost all the things that matter the most to me was a great thing


did i say i love the simplicity electric chute
check


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*a question*



DriverRider said:


> It is a shame only Honda and Simplicity offer the electric controls as they are way cool and extremely convenient allowing the operator to keep both hands on the machine. I now have eight late model Simplicity machines under my purview and in two years doing commercial service only one failure of a switch.:smile2: These machines are run hard and put away frozen in the back of a truck or site trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got the P1728EX With 342cc 1650 engine. I understand you have the same but bigger 420 engine. Can you describe the difference? I think the 342cc is already very powerful.


Hope for an answer :smile2:


Greetings from Norway and wish you a happy New year!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> It is a shame only Honda and Simplicity offer the electric controls as they are way cool and extremely convenient allowing the operator to keep both hands on the machine. I now have eight late model Simplicity machines under my purview and in two years doing commercial service only one failure of a switch.:smile2: These machines are run hard and put away frozen in the back of a truck or site trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent post.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dag Johnsen said:


> I got the P1728EX With 342cc 1650 engine. I understand you have the same but bigger 420 engine. Can you describe the difference? I think the 342cc is already very powerful.
> 
> 
> Hope for an answer :smile2:
> ...





Let's wipe the page clean and get away from strict numbers and ask what do these numbers mean. I saw someone the other day quote a 21 inch bucket is "far superior" to a 19.5 inch bucket. (I'm paraphrasing) to which I say, so what. Something can be true and irrelevant at the same time. When was the last time 1.5 inches in bucket height meant anything significant? If it were 6 inches of bucket, I'd get it. 



I think the same is true with your question. Yes, 342 vs 420 is a bigger engine, more CCs. But as you state, yours is more than powerful enough for your needs, so although true that 420 is bigger, the answer is...so what. I'd like to try them side by side though, just to see, so when I say "so what" I have a point of reference.



I think if you look at what Divider Rider said, it's all about doing the job, and doing it reliably. At the end of the day, nothing else matters, it's all talk. I think that Simplicity is the best built product out there, and what you have is better than 99% of the machines out in the field today. Be happy!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Thanks!*



jsup said:


> Let's wipe the page clean and get away from strict numbers and ask what do these numbers mean. I saw someone the other day quote a 21 inch bucket is "far superior" to a 19.5 inch bucket. (I'm paraphrasing) to which I say, so what. Something can be true and irrelevant at the same time. When was the last time 1.5 inches in bucket height meant anything significant? If it were 6 inches of bucket, I'd get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, and let us hope for a lot of snow :smile2:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I just jumped on the simplicity band wagon. I picked up a ~early 90s late 80s Simplicity 860se. It’s a project... rusty, needs drivetrain work, bent impeller, but already has a fresh predator 301. 

The funny thing is the new signature Pro still shares tons of parts with my old 860se. How about that for future parts security!


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Dag Johnsen said:


> I got the P1728EX With 342cc 1650 engine. I understand you have the same but bigger 420 engine. Can you describe the difference? I think the 342cc is already very powerful.
> Hope for an answer :smile2:Greetings from Norway and wish you a happy New year!



Not really the same engines with 16.50TP, which is decent enough to start with. B&S in their Simplicity line-up has two identical 420cc engines, one with 16.50TP and the other 21.0TP. The 1650 is simply a de-tuned 2100 by the addition of a restrictor plate installed in the intake. I removed that making mine a 2100 when I first got the machine three years ago at the same time enlarging main jet and adjusting (non adjustable):wink2:idle mixture screw a bit richer. You see, I despise listening to an engine with a lean miss. I have only run it as a 2100 so really cannot comment and do not see the industry using larger than 420cc for your typical walk behind as they do guzzle fuel.

From 1968 as a kid to 2015 I had never used any machine other than my Snowbirds one with a 4 and the other a 6hp. I am used to just plodding along and never felt that the big machine 6hp was in any way lacking power or could not get the job done.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> The funny thing is the new signature Pro still shares tons of parts with my old 860se. How about that for future parts security!



Yes, the design has had a few tweaks here and there but virtually unchanged.:smile2:


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*enough....*



DriverRider said:


> Not really the same engines with 16.50TP, which is decent enough to start with. B&S in their Simplicity line-up has two identical 420cc engines, one with 16.50TP and the other 21.0TP. The 1650 is simply a de-tuned 2100 by the addition of a restrictor plate installed in the intake. I removed that making mine a 2100 when I first got the machine three years ago at the same time enlarging main jet and adjusting (non adjustable):wink2:idle mixture screw a bit richer. You see, I despise listening to an engine with a lean miss. I have only run it as a 2100 so really cannot comment and do not see the industry using larger than 420cc for your typical walk behind as they do guzzle fuel.
> 
> From 1968 as a kid to 2015 I had never used any machine other than my Snowbirds one with a 4 and the other a 6hp. I am used to just plodding along and never felt that the big machine 6hp was in any way lacking power or could not get the job done.


So 6 hp is enough, 11 hp not too shabby and 15+ just for the pure satisfaction . 
All we need now is snow:wink2:


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> I just jumped on the simplicity band wagon. I picked up a ~early 90s late 80s Simplicity 860se. It’s a project... rusty, needs drivetrain work, bent impeller, but already has a fresh predator 301.



Some of the more problem prone areas on an older machine. 

Platter and pulley fore-aft movement in the pivot
Pivot bushing on right side of axle
Hex shaft wear at bearings
Elongated holes in axle where sprocket bolt goes through
Wheels galled to axle
Good news is these parts are all relatively cheap in price except the wheels:smile2:


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I just jumped on the simplicity band wagon. I picked up a ~early 90s late 80s Simplicity 860se. It’s a project... rusty, needs drivetrain work, bent impeller, but already has a fresh predator 301.
> 
> The funny thing is the new signature Pro still shares tons of parts with my old 860se. How about that for future parts security!



Did you have to modify anything for 301 addition??? Belts? Tractor holes? Pulley???


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

DriverRider said:


> Some of the more problem prone areas on an older machine.
> 
> Platter and pulley fore-aft movement in the pivot
> Pivot bushing on right side of axle
> ...


You nailed it. Fortunately it’s not everything on your list. Just the bearings, and the sprocket bolt hole. Parts are available and pretty cheap. Everything I need to get the machine up to snuff totals $100 bucks.



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Did you have to modify anything for 301 addition??? Belts? Tractor holes? Pulley???


I bought it with the predator 301 already installed, so I’m not sure if any modifications were required. 

By the looks of it, it was done correctly. One less thing to deal with.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*proud moment*



DriverRider said:


> Not really the same engines with 16.50TP, which is decent enough to start with. B&S in their Simplicity line-up has two identical 420cc engines, one with 16.50TP and the other 21.0TP. The 1650 is simply a de-tuned 2100 by the addition of a restrictor plate installed in the intake. I removed that making mine a 2100 when I first got the machine three years ago at the same time enlarging main jet and adjusting (non adjustable):wink2:idle mixture screw a bit richer. You see, I despise listening to an engine with a lean miss. I have only run it as a 2100 so really cannot comment and do not see the industry using larger than 420cc for your typical walk behind as they do guzzle fuel.
> 
> From 1968 as a kid to 2015 I had never used any machine other than my Snowbirds one with a 4 and the other a 6hp. I am used to just plodding along and never felt that the big machine 6hp was in any way lacking power or could not get the job done.


It was last year helpin a neighbor that had been away for a week. I cleaned his parkingspace and was amazed by the Incredible machine I have, it went straight thru snow much higher than my bucket. Just a really fun job.


Anyone knows the speed of first gear on the Simplicity Pro models. It is pretty slow, and that is very helpful when there are these amounts of snow. I cannot imagine anyone going any slower with a hydro machine.
Any thoughts about this comment?


Dag


----------

